# Graham cracker habano????



## hoosiers2006 (Nov 23, 2010)

Trying to find a habano that has the graham cracker taste to it. Can anyone point me in the right direction of a cc that has a distinctive graham cracker taste? I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks :smoke:


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

Graham cracker? I'm all ears.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

This thread makes me want to go get some Honey Graham ice cream. Damn diet...


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Interested in this as well, have not tasted Graham Cracker in any cigar I have had.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Too funny really
:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

La Casa de los Nabiscos makes them.


----------



## Barefoot (Jun 11, 2010)

A few reviews and vendors say .....................

PUNCH!


----------



## hoosiers2006 (Nov 23, 2010)

Forgot about the search feature,:frusty: , guess there are a few habanos that puffers reviewed saying they had a graham cracker taste. One's below:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-reviews/143276-cohiba-maduro-5-secretos-review-2.html


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

hoosiers2006 said:


> Forgot about the search feature,:frusty: , guess there are a few habanos that puffers reviewed saying they had a graham cracker taste. One's below:
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-reviews/143276-cohiba-maduro-5-secretos-review-2.html


Now I understand why I always wanted to pair the Cohiba Maduro line with milk!


----------

